# What age to spay?



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Just thinking ahead. With my previous females I had them done at just about 6 months, before they ever had a heat, but they were medium sized dogs (45lbs-ish). The recommendation for IW's to neuter is 2. Lily is so tiny I don't know when would be appropriate. I'd hate to have her in heat with Kaz being intact! Eek!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

They don't go through their first heat until 9 or 10 months so anytime before then is good. They are used to spaying the little ones as long as they use the profonel??? Something with a p. It's a gas. My vet will spay a 2 lb. dog with no problem but it makes me nervous as heck.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Usually here, they recommend 6 months, before first heat as well. It is for safety as well (no unwanted pregnancies) as well as for over all health (reduces certain types of "woman" cancers in dogs to almost 0). I, of course, would consult with your vet first to make sure they are comfortable with this timeline!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I think anytime after 3 months old they will spay a female, really not sure since I have never had of mine spayed or neutered.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I got them spayed/neutered at 6 months..


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks gals! I just have to make sure my vet can, or will, do it if she's still tiny. I have a feeling I will be a nervous wreck when the time comes!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

avbjessup said:


> Thanks gals! I just have to make sure my vet can, or will, do it if she's still tiny. I have a feeling I will be a nervous wreck when the time comes!


That is what we are here for! Everyone is a nervous wreck the day before and the day of "the big snip". Everyone is here for you so don't be afraid to come here and panic - we will keep your mind occupied and talk you down!!!


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

I agree with what people here have said- talk to your vet, but usually around 6mos. I've been putting off Ollie's neuter for awhile now because I want to wait until I'm home again for the summer and can take him to the vet he had when he was little- the same vet that has looked after my mom's dogs their whole life as well. Neutering isn't a big deal of a surgery, but he doesn't mark in the house, he's always on-leash outside, he's not aggressive, and he doesn't do stairs so him wondering off isn't a big worry, so I figure I might as well wait and go where I am most comfortable and where I know that they'll be good about any follow-up.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

I will definitely need to be talked off the ledge! I think I need to find a vet who specializes in small dogs. I love my vet, but she isn't comfortable spaying one this small until a year old. I just found that out this afternoon when I took Lily in for her distemper shot. Guess I need to start calling around . . .


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

I think we all know the feeling of taking such tiny pups in for the big operation. Mine weren't nearly as small but i still worried so much. I got mine done at the same time, Shadow was 7 months and Pebbles was 8 months. I think i got in at the right time as Pebbles was starting to act a bit funny towards male dogs at the park and they were showing a lot more interest in her. Definately find a vet who's comfortable. My first vet wasn't so i took them to another guy who was fantastic! Good luck


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks TashaZ!


----------



## chilady502 (Nov 20, 2008)

I waited until Zoe was at 9 months. I was really nervous waiting that long, but I really wanted to wait as long as possible for Zoe to lose all her baby teeth. My vet wanted to take them if they didn't fall out on their own & she charged a LOT for that & the spay. i went to a high volume clinic locally & they do nothing but fix dogs and cats. I was a complete paranoid mom... Don't worry, we'll all be here when you go through it too.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Why did they want to pull baby teeth?


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

In little dogs, sometimes they grow a double set of some teeth (baby and adult). The baby ones will need to be pulled as the chance of them falling out at that point is nearly nil. They usually pull the baby teeth when they are under for their spay/neuter.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

We'll be spaying our new puppy at just before six months as long as vet okays it. Jago is neutered, but I'd hate him to try it on with her!

Our vets have successfully spayed our guinea pigs for medical reasons, also my rabbit who is very small...all fine. I'm sure they will manage a Chihuahua 

Though I'll still worry!

Barbara x


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

avbjessup said:


> Why did they want to pull baby teeth?


oh yeh Shadow needed her baby teeth pulled... 4 of them!! poor baby 
But she came out of it really well


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Poor babies! Hurtin' on all ends! I can't imagine spaying a guinea pig but she may well have been bigger than Lily!


----------



## chilady502 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah... Zoe took her time loosing teeth. It also didn't help that when she lost them she would pick them up when she saw me coming and would eat them! She ended up not needing any pulled, Whew. My vet encouraged me to give her chewie toys (some that I put in the freezer) and she had one toy that was her designated "pull" toy to play tug of war. I didn't want her to get in the habit of pulling on things in my hands so she had one rope toy that we pull on.Hopefully you won't have to deal w/ it.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

I gave mine greenies, pigs ears, chew toys, rope EVERYTHING! pebbles was fine and lost all her teeth but shadow doubled up on teeth, they didn't even become wobbly. Even the vet had a hard time pulling them out 
Poor little things. So yes, try everything to get them to loose them naturally but if all else fails get them pulled


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

I knew that teeth problems are common, but I didn't know they had such a time losing them! Thanks gals! I can just picture Zoe eating her lost teeth. That had me laughing out loud for sure!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Ciarra said:


> I think anytime after 3 months old they will spay a female, really not sure since I have never had of mine spayed or neutered.


i havent neutered mine either, i was just wondering how you deal with the marking? :foxes15:


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Kaz doesn't mark - thank God - so I don't know. Belly bands?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Good thread! Ive got to get Hannah done soon (she's 9months) but am putting it off as am not sure about aftercare. Ive only had female cats done before and they are sensible enough to take themselves away and rest up for a while. I think Hannah would still be rushing around like a fool!
So what does the vet tell you to do for them after the spaying??


----------



## kimgranger (Sep 23, 2011)

I am new to the forum, this is my first post. I have a new baby girl, 3.5 months old and she is just under 2 lbs. I was wondering when to get her spayed. I am going to have it done around 6 months. I am glad you are here. This is a great forum. Thanks for comments and experiences.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Little Audrey got spayed at 5 months, before ever going into heat. And she weighed 3 pounds and was itty bitty. Everything turned out great, I was very happy with my vet and Audrey did well. I also had her microchip put in while she was asleep to be spayed, since that needle is big for little doggies.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I am in same boat, Amberleah is days just shy of 6 months and only 3 lbs. She might have some kind of ovaries problem so need x-rays just before. I am scared to death too. I had a year old cat spay and two days later she passed away. I really think vet was drunk and nicked something and bleed to death.


----------

